
Sony fights spread of stolen data by using “bad seed” attack on torrents - greenburger
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/12/sony-fights-spread-of-stolen-data-by-using-bad-seed-attack-on-torrents/
======
kbart
It proves once more that it's time to ditch SHA1 in favour of more secure
options.

------
erkose
Is the moral of the story that Sony condones denial of service attacks?

